# hey have ya'll taken a look at the new...



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

BPS catalog?!? The other day while I was working we fainlly got in enough new catalogs to hand plenty of them out. This thing is BAD @$$ 

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=90900&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=FEATURE_CAMPING&cm_sp=90900-_-Location1-_-1%2012%2007

ONLY IF IT WOULD FIT MY FRONTIER...


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*I found the web site to the company too*

http://www.bestop.com/index.php?a=30&r=1


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*if it fits a Tacoma.....*

I know a man that might want to hunt this dog!

opcorn:


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*I've been looking...*

at this for a while now. It might just be what I'm looking for. I haven't called them yet. I did look at camper shells the other day and I liked the Leonard shells the best. I thought that the ARE woud be interesting, but their dealer in Raleigh wasn't too swift. I'd like a lid with a raised top if I'm gonna crawl my big 'ol but up in there to catch a nap - not on the beach, of course!


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Just what everyone needs, a truck cap that can be unlocked with a knife. $500 more & ya can get one that has hard sides.


----------

